# my burnscars



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

My burnscars...liquid latex and fake blood. looking for feedback, advice, improvements. thanks


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks awesome.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Makes me hurt just to look at!


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

thanks, guys. All I can say is thank god i'm not allergic to latex, or I'd be hurting too.


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

looks like a nasty burn..try some yellows,little green, brown/black on the edges maybe...I thought you really got burnt at first glance..great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well done - you can't tell where the prosthetic ends and real skin begins.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very realistic looking. Nice job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - as Roxy said - you can't see the transition between fake and real. Amazing job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Ewww! In a good way of course!  Very nice!


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I wore that to our show tonight, and it went over great. Out of curiosity, what would be a non-latex alternative to using liquid latex? A friend has asked me to do that to half her face for halloween this year. Problem is, she's highly allergic to latex. My guitarist suggested Pros-aide. Anything else that might be similar?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks great....how about some color variation....


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

the "holes" in the skin could be shaded more to give them more depth & variation of color, and you need some glycerin or something to make them look juicy. I love this look- I do this on my face. Good job.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

You can use gelatin, though it will give you a more stylized Freddy Krueger look.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> you need some glycerin or something to make them look juicy.


KY Jelly works great, and doesn't dry up nearly as quickly as glycerin.


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

KY is a great idea! Gotta start the experiments. Thanks


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Gross!  Can't wait to see pics of future burns.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(giggles)


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great. What brand liquid latex did you use?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That would be great for a Freddy Kruger costume


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow if you hadn't said so I would've thought those were real burns that's an awesome application


----------



## Saint Rellek (Sep 22, 2012)

Warrant2000 said:


> Looks great. What brand liquid latex did you use?


It was either mehron or whatever I got from Spirit. I don't remember if i ran out of the Mehron before or after this...might've even been during.


----------

